# turbo oil tap help please!!!!!



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

i had i question i am turboing my ga16de its a 96 200sx se and i need to know the thread pattern on the fuel sensor? thats where they said you have to tap it for the turbo oil line could someone explain and whats easiest way to do this thanks alot.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

turbo200sx007 said:


> i had i question i am turboing my ga16de its a 96 200sx se and i need to know the thread pattern on the fuel sensor? thats where they said you have to tap it for the turbo oil line could someone explain and whats easiest way to do this thanks alot.


WTF are you asking here? How to supply the oil feed from a fuel sensor? Did you mix up some wording or what?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i think he means oil sender...
do you guys have the same as we do? 1/8" npt?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

AsleepAltima said:


> i think he means oil sender...
> do you guys have the same as we do? 1/8" npt?


None of the Nissan cars are NPT. The sender and block are BSPT.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

hmmm... thats what we use on our oil sending port for the oil supply line. 1/8npt to -4 an....


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

AsleepAltima said:


> hmmm... thats what we use on our oil sending port for the oil supply line. 1/8npt to -4 an....


it may thread on, and with teflon tape it may seal, but it is technically a BSPT fitting. What is ideal is a BSPT T that has one BSPT port and one NPT port.... Many places sell them including nissport and custom steel.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

ill have to look into that. that may be the weird fitting that came in my fuel regulator. looked like it was an 1/8" npt but was .001 off.


----------



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

someone told be that i take out the oil sensor and would use it to feed the turbo buy placing a tap there i seen the kit on nissport but it says for sr20de? will it work on ga16de


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

turbo200sx007 said:


> someone told be that i take out the oil sensor and would use it to feed the turbo buy placing a tap there i seen the kit on nissport but it says for sr20de? will it work on ga16de


Yes it will work as all Nissan are BSPT. The only issue on the GA16 is that you cannot use all 3 ports as some of them are blocked by the motor. 

No worries though I am using the Nisport adapter on my GA. 

I like the custom steel block better though as it remotely locates the distribution block and can be ordered with a built in restrictor for the turbo line. Make sure you use on of those as well (a restrictor that is).


----------



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

how about the oil return line what should i use for that i am new to the turbo stuff. is there a stock oil return line that i would just run from the turbo?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

turbo200sx007 said:


> how about the oil return line what should i use for that i am new to the turbo stuff. is there a stock oil return line that i would just run from the turbo?


You will need to create a return. I know you are new to this and asking questions is certainly good, but you should definately search around and see what others have done. Their posts and pictures will help you more than us simply dictating answers to you. 

This forum and my site are good places to start, I have quite a few pictures that will answer many questions (including how I did my oil return) if you take some time and go through my site.


----------

